# Noxwin.com - Sports Betting and Online Casino



## Noxwin (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you for your help, please replace the post with this;

Welcome to the official Noxwin.com thread. Feel free to ask us if you have any
questions about our products, promotions or anything else which you want to know,
and you will receive only up to date information from first hand.
We are a bookmaker and online casino operating since 2007. Some more information
about our products:
Sports Betting
We cover more than 30 000 sports events and more than 11 000 live events per month
with odds higher than the market average.
We provide various types of betting markets, and we cover every major sports event
in the world for Soccer, Basketball, Tennis, Hockey, Baseball, American Football,
Horse Racing, and many other sports.
Casino
We offer more than 150 casino games, including the latest slots and table games from
NetEnt, NYX Gaming, and OMI. We run no deposit free spins campaign every single
week for both new and registered players.
A hint from the bonuses that we give:
500 EUR + 50 free spins for first deposit at Noxwin Casino
33 EUR Free Bet/50 EUR welcome bonus for first deposit at Noxwin Sports Betting
Payment methods and additional information:
We cover more than 50 payment options, including Skrill, Neteller, Credit Card, Bank
Transfer, Ecocard, Paysavecard, Webmoney, Ukash, and others.
We also cover more than 140 currencies, which means that each player has the chance
to play with the currency of his home country.
We provide customer support in English, Russian, German, and Turkish, 7 days a week.
If you have any questions, feel free to post them at this thread and we will respond
to you asap.


----------



## Noxwin (Apr 3, 2014)

You may win 15 free spins on Fruit Shop for Desktop and Mobile after registration to all player


----------



## Noxwin (May 12, 2014)

Absolutely free, register, activate your Noxwin Casino Account and within 24 hours we will credit you with 20 Free Spins for the slot Evolution. The promotion is valid from 09.05.2014 to 16.05.2014

You can also get another 50 free spins and up to 500 EUR bonus for your first deposit!


----------



## Noxwin (May 16, 2014)

Please be informed about or new free spins promotion – we give 100 free spins for first deposit, for all NetEnt slots. Players from all countries can participate in this promo.

Beside the 100 Free Spins, they have the option to claim our welcome bonus of up to 500 EUR.

Full info about this promotion can be found here - https://www.noxwin11.com/promotions/100freespins


----------



## Noxwin (May 28, 2014)

Please be informed that we are starting new ongoing casino promotion. Based on the player activity, we will be having a weekly rank list with 2000 Free Spins prize pool for the top 20 players of the week.

Full info about the promotion can be found here – http://www.noxwin11.com/Promotions/casinoadventure

The players will also have the option to claim all others welcome/reload casino bonuses.


----------



## steveharris (May 30, 2014)

Is this an online casino site or a live casino site?


----------



## Noxwin (Jun 27, 2014)

Please be informed that from 27.6.2014 until 04.07.2014 we give 15 no deposit free spins on the game TwinSpin for all new players registered under your affiliate link. All countries are accepted.
Full info about the promotion can be found here - http://www.noxwin1.com/promotions/twinspin15fs
Another exciting news from Noxwin – we want to inform you that now we officially launched our Live casino, powered by Evolution. We currently have tables for Roulette, Black Jack, Baccarat, Casino Hold’em, with limits 1 – 50 000 EUR.
Our live casino can be accessed here - http://www.noxwin1.com/LiveCasino/


----------



## steveharris (Jul 10, 2014)

Noxwin said:


> Please be informed that from 27.6.2014 until 04.07.2014 we give 15 no deposit free spins on the game TwinSpin for all new players registered under your affiliate link. All countries are accepted.
> Full info about the promotion can be found here - http://www.noxwin1.com/promotions/twinspin15fs
> Another exciting news from Noxwin – we want to inform you that now we officially launched our Live casino, powered by Evolution. We currently have tables for Roulette, Black Jack, Baccarat, Casino Hold’em, with limits 1 – 50 000 EUR.
> Our live casino can be accessed here - http://www.noxwin1.com/LiveCasino/



I hope I can have free spins without the need to sign up..


----------



## steveharris (Jul 17, 2014)

BTW, do you have online bingo too? Free play


----------

